# Hadden vs aten



## Alisson Pereira

Hello,

Is it common in Dutch to say?

Ik had wat broodjes, koekjes en koffie voor ontbijt. (I had some bread, cookies and coffee for breakfast)

If it is possible gimme more ways to say it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Plaats

"Had" is correct here. It is normal to use "had" for food you've had, in combination with a mention of some time or place:

"Ik had gisteren pizza in Zwolle" - I had Pizza in Zwolle (city in NL)
"Gisteren hadden we mosselen." - We had mussels yesterday.

Without such a clause, it is rather uncommon:

? "Ik had koffie." - I had coffee.

Context is required. Where did you have coffee? In a shop? When?
But, in answer on a question containing this information:

"Wat hadden jullie gisteren bij het ontbijt?" - What had you for breakfast yesterday?
"Ik had koffie en zij had thee" - I had coffee and she had tea.

As you see, "for breakfast" is not translated as *"voor ontbijt", that sounds too English to me. "Bij het ontbijt" is normal, or "als ontbijt".


----------



## eno2

Ik denk dat Vlamingen meer 'namen/nam'gebruiken dan 'hadden/had'.
Is dat niet zo, Vlamingen?

Wat at je gisteren op restaurant?
Ik nam/had  kabeljauw met een wakame slaatje. 



Plaats said:


> "
> ? "Ik had koffie." - I had coffee.



IK nam een  koffie.


----------



## Plaats

Daar is inderdaad een verschil. Een Nederlander vraagt z'n gast: "Moet je wat hebben?" als hij drinken aanbiedt. In Vlaanderen hoor ik dat eerder vragen als iemand naar de winkel gaat: "Moet gij nog iet hebben?" Dus dichter bij de notie van bezit. Als mijn schoonfamilie op bezoek is en ik zou deze vraag stellen, dan zouden ze geneigd zijn te denken dat ik naar de winkel ga; m'n eigen familie zou direct aanvoelen dat ik iets te drinken aanbied.

M'n vrouw is dus Vlaamse, dus ik kon 't direct voorleggen:
"Gisteren hadden we mosselen." - Niet goed, volgens haar.
"Gisteren hebben we mosselen gehad." - Dat zou nog wel kunnen. 
Maar liever: "aten"/"hebben gegeten".

So, in short for English readers: this use of "had" is mainly northern Dutch, not so common in Flanders.


----------



## eno2

Indeed. Thanks for the confirmation.
<gisteren hadden we mosselen> is something you would expect the shop girl of the fish shop to say, meaning they had mussels to sell yesterday.

I think we mostly understand these Dutch shibboleths correctly, but we don't necessarily use them frequently. Depends on how much we are 'Dutchisized', personally.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Plaats said:


> "Bij het ontbijt" is normal, or "als ontbijt".



For other types of meals, which one can I use?

Ik had rijst voor lunch / bij de lunch / als lunch.
Ik had rijst voor avondeten / bij het avondeten / als avondeten.


----------



## eno2

I think that's all very fine
But these would be VERY frugal:

<Ik had rijst voor avondeten /als avondeten. >
Only rice....


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Thank you all


----------



## Plaats

I would interpret "Ik had X voor lunch" as an anglicism. You better say "als lunch" or "bij de lunch".


----------



## eno2

voor en als betekenen hetzelfde: je hebt enkel dat gehad. Voor and als mean the same: you only had that what you say you had. 
If you say 'bij de lunch', that suggests it was only one of the ingredients.


----------

